# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Winkel (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Winkel

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsencentrum Kralingen, Praktijk van Winkel, Rotterdam

Adres: Oudedijk 60-T, Rotterdam

Website: www.vanwinkel.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Winkel*

----------

